# Alternative bookshops in the North



## soulman (Nov 14, 2006)

There's News from Nowhere in Liverpool and someone mentioned an anarchist bookshop on the Lancaster thread. But how about Manchester, Sheffield, Leeds, Newcastle etc.?


----------



## chio (Nov 14, 2006)

There's the Basement on Lever Street in Manchester (just off Piccadilly Gardens) but I'm not sure they actually _sell_ books, you can borrow them for nowt though


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 15, 2006)

It'd be a fine thing to find an independent book shop in Leeds, never mind an 'alternative' one. There was a shop around the corner from me which was amazing. The bloke read everything that was on the shelves before he put it up and so if you asked for something, he just _knew_.

Sadly it closed in the Summer and I believe now there are only the big chains and the charity shops in Leeds. Amazing that a city the size of Leeds hasn't got an independent book shop!


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh, apparently there's a good bookshop in the Peace Hall in Halifax, but I'm yet to check it out, so I don't know what kind of stuff they stock.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 15, 2006)

News from Nowhere seems to have changed with their move. When I was a teenager they were amazing. Stuff I'd never imagined. I used to hit that place every weekend. Nowadays they seem to be mostly a dull feminist bookshop.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Nov 15, 2006)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> Oh, apparently there's a good bookshop in the Peace Hall in Halifax, but I'm yet to check it out, so I don't know what kind of stuff they stock.



I think the guy that runs that stall in Halifax only does it a couple of times a week. He has a shop in Hebden Bridge I think.
I had the pleasure of meeting him at an event for The Bradford Festival this summer just gone as he is also involved with a group who do short story telling in public. You may find more info here:

http://www.shaggydogstorytellers.com/index.html


----------



## chio (Nov 15, 2006)

There's an independent bookshop in Hanley (Stoke-on-Trent) called Webberleys, but it's more like a Waterstones that happens not to be owned by them than anything "alternative". Still a good place though


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 15, 2006)

I wonder if they still remember why they're called 'News from Nowhere' 

William Morris seems to have been largely forgotten today, which is a pity.


----------



## soulman (Nov 15, 2006)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> News from Nowhere seems to have changed with their move. When I was a teenager they were amazing. Stuff I'd never imagined. I used to hit that place every weekend. Nowadays they seem to be mostly a dull feminist bookshop.



Haven't been there myself for a while. Wasn't it always a feminist run collective? At least they've got a small section on anarchism and stock some of the free sheets like schNEWS...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm not too sure who ran it back in the 70's, and it's possible that I was just disappointed due to it not matching up to the rosy glow of old memories.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Nov 15, 2006)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> News from Nowhere seems to have changed with their move. When I was a teenager they were amazing. Stuff I'd never imagined. I used to hit that place every weekend. Nowadays they seem to be mostly a dull feminist bookshop.



Exactly--it was there that I first came across original Solidarity stuff (Bob Dent was the manager).  Now its tedious...


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 15, 2006)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> I wonder if they still remember why they're called 'News from Nowhere'
> 
> William Morris seems to have been largely forgotten today, which is a pity.


Not by me.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Nov 15, 2006)

soulman said:
			
		

> Haven't been there myself for a while. Wasn't it always a feminist run collective? At least they've got a small section on anarchism and stock some of the free sheets like schNEWS...



and _Searchlight_--but not _Notes From the Borderland_ (declares an interest...)


----------



## sojourner (Nov 15, 2006)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> News from Nowhere seems to have changed with their move. When I was a teenager they were amazing. Stuff I'd never imagined. I used to hit that place every weekend. Nowadays they seem to be mostly a *dull feminist *bookshop.


Not dull to feminists cheeky arse!

Anyway - I'm currently appearing in a mag that's in there at the mo, the G word - I got _published_ at _last_...YESSS!!!


ahem


----------



## chio (Nov 15, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Not dull to feminists cheeky arse!
> 
> Anyway - I'm currently appearing in a mag that's in there at the mo, the G word - I got _published_ at _last_...YESSS!!!
> 
> ...



Nice one! Can you read it on the net?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## soulman (Nov 15, 2006)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> and _Searchlight_--but not _Notes From the Borderland_ (declares an interest...)



Although this wasn't intended as a NFN thread I'm interested why they don't stock your mag. They seem to stock most radical publications, and some not so radical. Have they given a reason why?


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Nov 15, 2006)

soulman said:
			
		

> Although this wasn't intended as a NFN thread I'm interested why they don't stock your mag. They seem to stock most radical publications, and some not so radical. Have they given a reason why?



No--I left one there once as a sample, & no response, and I know our new distributors Central Books sent a copy of the most recent (7) to them, but no, don't know why.  Could be on the grounds they haven't heard of it--but rather irritating given they stock _Searchlight_.  I can't read too much into it, although Alex McFadden would hardly be pleased if they did...


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Nice one! Can you read it on the net?


Nah mate    Hard copy only I'm afraid.


----------



## chio (Nov 16, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Nah mate    Hard copy only I'm afraid.



Not going all the way to Bold Street to read it


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Not going all the way to Bold Street to read it


I'll bring one with me to the Manc meet - might even have the xmas edition too by then  

S'only a book review, but I'm just all chuffed bout it    And I've been asked to do a regular piece now too


----------



## chio (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh goodness, I've just realised that black tie do is the night before the Manchester meet 

yes, I know that's off topic


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Oh goodness, I've just realised that black tie do is the night before the Manchester meet
> 
> yes, I know that's off topic


one more off topic comment

That had better not be a reason not to turn up young man!


----------



## chio (Nov 16, 2006)

If anything, I'll ditch the black tie thing - it's such a faff and I don't know if I can be arsed.


----------



## soulman (Nov 16, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> If anything, I'll ditch the black tie thing - it's such a faff and I don't know if I can be arsed.



Go and relish the experience chio...


----------



## Paris Garters (Nov 17, 2006)

So, back on topic...
In Leeds there's a shop called Radish up in chapel allerton, but I've never been in.
The Commonplace autonomous social centre in town has a library and I think sells some books too, partly through Repressed distribution, who do loads on mail order.
That's about it that I know of. Used to be a little indy called Elephant in Hyde park, but I don't know if it's still open. Not specifically radical, but the guy who ran it seemed cool and would point out stuff he thought I'd be into.


----------



## schnewsweb (Nov 17, 2006)

Clang! Another SchNEWS plug...

There's a list of radical bookshops and distros on the schnews site: http://www.schnews.org.uk/pap/bookshops.htm

There ain't any shops listed in the places you mentioned but the Slendermeans distro is based in Leeds, I think, and might be able to sort you our with radical literature.

Send any info on found radical bookshops to webmaster@schnews.org.uk and they'll add them the the list.

Cheers!


----------



## soulman (Nov 17, 2006)

Ta for that link. Bookmarked it.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 17, 2006)

Paris Garters said:
			
		

> So, back on topic...
> In Leeds there's a shop called Radish up in chapel allerton, but I've never been in.
> The Commonplace autonomous social centre in town has a library and I think sells some books too, partly through Repressed distribution, who do loads on mail order.
> That's about it that I know of. Used to be a little indy called Elephant in Hyde park, but I don't know if it's still open. Not specifically radical, but the guy who ran it seemed cool and would point out stuff he thought I'd be into.



Ah, totally forgot about the Common Place. Not a large selection though. More like a filing cabinet with a few books in.

Elephant is the shop I was talking about earlier in the thread. It closed in the summer.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2006)

Scarthin Books in Cromford, Derbyshire (the cradle of the industrial revolution), is absolutely wonderful.  It's an old building with books piled up everywhere, over three storeys, like a warrent; there's a bathroom with a bath in it, and on the first floor you pull back a wall of books to find a cafe!

There is a good selection of anti capitalist titles, and a good philosophy section.  As well as everthing else.  I could spend days in there.

ScarthinBooks

It's right next to Matlock.


----------



## soulman (Nov 17, 2006)

Cheers for that looks like an amazing little enterprise. Matlock and the surrounding area is lovely too.


----------



## *Miss*Sparkle* (Nov 19, 2006)

There's the oxfam books in headingley, and Bookside (which also sells second hand books) in hyde park. (in leeds).


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 19, 2006)

Does Rare & Racy still exist? It's not 'alternative' as far as I remember, but I was just wondering, idly, like.


----------



## Tokyo (Nov 19, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Does Rare & Racy still exist? It's not 'alternative' as far as I remember, but I was just wondering, idly, like.



Yes, Rare and Racy is still on Devonshire Street in Sheffield (although apparently it's struggling financially); like you say, not 'alternative', although sometimes they have some interesting second-hand stuff.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Miss*Sparkle* said:
			
		

> There's the oxfam books in headingley, and Bookside (which also sells second hand books) in hyde park. (in leeds).



Bookside is on the same street as Elephant, which was discussed earlier in the thread. I'm guessing it's the same place, as it's a pretty residential street (only that book shop and the record shop next door as fair as I know?).

So, if it is the same place: Is Bookside the new name for it? Or was it previously called that?


----------



## Bingo (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah Elephant books in Leeds was pure quality, the guy who ran it was a legend! Just thought I'd mention that the building has been reinhabited by some mates of mine who are running a shop selling clothes and crafts from local people, and a vinyl cutting service.... both well worth a look!  

www.myspace.com.25spaces

www.vinylgrooves.co.uk


----------



## The Black Hand (Nov 30, 2006)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Scarthin Books in Cromford, Derbyshire (the cradle of the industrial revolution), is absolutely wonderful.  It's an old building with books piled up everywhere, over three storeys, like a warrent; there's a bathroom with a bath in it, and on the first floor you pull back a wall of books to find a cafe!
> 
> There is a good selection of anti capitalist titles, and a good philosophy section.  As well as everthing else.  I could spend days in there.
> 
> ...



That's good news, I will check it out if I get the chance (next summer likely at earliest I guess though i could be wrong)...


----------

